# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  owner builder course NSW

## manofaus

Just a word to you NSW owner builders. If you are thinking about getting one........ really think about it...... For me to build by garage and pergola I went owner builder, found out I had to spend a day getting a 'white card' OHS induction. I have now enrolled into the actual owner building course online. Roughly 550 pages of stuff to wade through, perhaps 50 pages of questions/answers to be submitted. I should have put two DA's in one after the each other and kept it under the 12k mark for each. ah well... not even constructing yet....

----------


## intertd6

the 12k value of the project is only for home owners warranty threshold, the council wont approve the CC without a builders license number & insurance cover.
regards inter

----------


## manofaus

Am I missing something?  
Owner-builder work is any work (including supervision and co-ordination) involved in the construction of, or alterations, repairs or additions to, a dwelling (which includes a house, terrace, town-house, garage, swimming pool and certain other structures and improvements): where the reasonable market cost (including labour and materials) exceeds $5,000, andwhich relates to a single dwelling or dual occupancy: that requires development consent under Part 4 of the _Environmental Planning and Assessment Act 1979_, orthat is a complying development within the meaning of that Act.If I am building a Kit garage (6k for kit) , and a small pergola (using the staines book) (4k in materials) how can I get away without an owner builder license?

----------


## manofaus

ops must read yours slowly.....  I understand what your saying. Wow they are making it hard to stand up a shed. 40~50 hours easy to get your owner builders. Not much saving for a little job like this now.....

----------


## Incognito

Manofaus, I am thinking of doing my owner builders license. About how much are you saving do you think? I am expecting quotes of $30k+ for my 7.2 x 4.8 single room extension. I can't really see $30k of value in it myself given it is basically a very simple box and extension of the roof line. 
Anyway, toying with the idea of owner builder but not liking the responsibility for workers comp insurance and all the other insurance I will have to get.

----------


## boo

Hi Guys, 
Yep, in NSW it got much harder to OB as of 2011. The requirements are primarily about safe workplace during construction though, and this isn't such a bad thing. So whether you're building a 2 storey house, or putting up an awning, the same potential risks are involved - so it's not "just a garage". 
I have my OB licence, but the decision was easier for me, because I already have a white (blue, green) card. I would still like the OB permit process to be better value though, like including a copy of the current BCA and AS1684 framing standards. Just because you maintain a safe workplace and get the right insurances, doesn't mean you know how to engineer the right structure.  
In my case, I wanted to put up an awning @ ~$4K materials cost. The complying development process and OB licence totalled ~$2K and lots of time. The quotes for the awning by someone else was just under $10K.  
So, even with that relatively small build, it was cost (but not time) effective to OB it.

----------


## shauck

> Manofaus, I am thinking of doing my owner builders license. About how much are you saving do you think? I am expecting quotes of $30k+ for my 7.2 x 4.8 single room extension. I can't really see $30k of value in it myself given it is basically a very simple box and extension of the roof line. 
> Anyway, toying with the idea of owner builder but not liking the responsibility for workers comp insurance and all the other insurance I will have to get.

  $30k. Sounds good to me.

----------


## Incognito

> $30k. Sounds good to me.

   Sounds damn expensive to me! However, I am only new to this building game! That is double brick too, be less for just a stud wall cladded.

----------


## ringtail

> Sounds damn expensive to me! However, I am only new to this building game! That is double brick too, be less for just a stud wall cladded.

  Thats cheap. 34 m2 renno for under $ 1000 per m2 is cheap.

----------


## manofaus

well i finished it and now I am a certified owner builder.... well not by fair trading, they are gonna sting me 154 bucks to get that !!!!

----------


## Zebedee

Hi, I'm completely new to this forum and am just getting started on a project. Doing my white card tomorrow. Has anyone got any feedback on the best / cheapest and more importantly the quickest way to complete the NSW owner builders course online or otherwise. In Sydney.

----------


## manofaus

Hi _completely new_  :Wink 1: 
Welcome.
I found the perhaps the cheapest one at: Owner Builder Course NSW | Owner Builder Compliance Process - Live And Learn. Took me the 40 hrs to do tho... but that was because I could only do it when I had the chance and I had to remember what I was up to each time. I think I could easily have done it in half that if I got a good run at it. 
If you PM me when you get your material I can 'assist' you
Good luck.

----------


## barney118

Dept of fair trading has stamped on my OB permit, you need to take out insurance if engaging a contractor over $12k. So buy your materials and don't exceed 12k in labour costs.

----------


## Novator

Hi Guys, 
I am new to this process.. 
Question is how much in total it cost. 
Course? 
Licence fee? 
And how long does it valid? 
Thanks&Regards,

----------


## barney118

Course?check with TAFE ~$150 
Licence fee?check with Dept fair trading  ~$150 
And how long does it valid? valid per DA with council, need this (DA) for licence.

----------


## aussieslr

Hi Manofaus,
Have a look at this thread about owner building. I threw my two cents worth in there as well as some other contributors. I think this forum should be about encouraging people as well a highlighting the pitfalls. When I did my OB course I did the Queensland white card online which is cross border so can be used in NSW. I then did the OB course over the weekend online. No biggy. I ordered the course notes as a back up. My only comment is I think it has become less about safety and more about money and blame. 
Good luck with your project. http://www.renovateforum.com/f225/em...-build-105259/

----------


## manofaus

in nsw you need a construction induction card as well. Commonly referred to as the Green card or White card before you can do your owners builders edumication. With the NSW courses the 'online' bit is they email you your information and questionnaire and you email back a report to be checked. It is a fairly detailed process and you really need to weigh up your savings for the extra time you need to do the course. Like I mentioned before I would have spend easily 40 hours on my report, and also a full day doing a 'green card'.

----------


## Tools

> And how long does it valid? valid per DA with council, need this (DA) for licence.

  So what happens the next time you want to do OB, do you have to do the course again?

----------


## barney118

No need to do course again, I was lucky to put my 2 nd DA in before the requirement of the white card, so they would probably tell me to get this (I have anyway ).
Unless there is a massive change to the laws, again it's all about cover your ass or councils for liability with useless insurances.  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## Novator

Is it good idea to get OHS General Induction Certificate or Whitecard by using this:  White Card online, Construction White Card, white card, whitecard

----------


## melton2

hi guys, 
i know this is an old thread.
but i would just like to make people aware of the fact that you can now do your OB + whitecard course online.
i did mine on Building and Construction Training Online | Safe Rite  
it took me no longer than 4 hours for BOTH courses.
and the whole process literally is 'online'.

----------


## intertd6

> hi guys, 
> i know this is an old thread.
> but i would just like to make people aware of the fact that you can now do your OB + whitecard course online.
> i did mine on Building and Construction Training Online | Safe Rite  
> it took me no longer than 4 hours for BOTH courses.
> and the whole process literally is 'online'.

  I'm a bit skeptical of this online stuff, like how do they know that the joker on the other end of the line is the person that should be answering the questions ,
regards inter

----------


## shauck

> I'm a bit skeptical of this online stuff, like how do they know that the joker on the other end of the line is the person that should be answering the questions ,
> regards inter

  I don't think they really care as long as the credit card pays the fee.  
Nothing quite like sitting in a real classroom where you can ask questions and interact with a real teacher.

----------


## intertd6

a  few years ago some guys turned up at one of my sites with QLD RTO issued white cards done by internet, a quick call to NSW work cover explained they were deemed inadequate for use in NSW, 
regards inter

----------


## aussieslr

As I said above I did the Queensland white card and my NSW OB course online through the same provider in January. When my builder started in July I rang Workcover to check that the white card enabled me to work onsite and they said that if the card says it is 'cross border' (which is does) then it is fine. As for class room verses online - if your understanding of what is required is that close to the edge then maybe you should do what I did and work with a builder to increase your knowledge on your first build then look at OBing later.

----------


## Swerve

> hi guys, 
> i know this is an old thread.
> but i would just like to make people aware of the fact that you can now do your OB + whitecard course online.
> i did mine on Building and Construction Training Online | Safe Rite  
> it took me no longer than 4 hours for BOTH courses.
> and the whole process literally is 'online'.

  Agreed, I did my white card and OB course online in one evening, spend about 6 hours all up. I have a trade background so most was common sense. 
Steve

----------

